

How to Delay Gratification in a World of Immediate Distractions - slarvtrax
http://finchsells.com/2013/05/14/how-to-delay-gratification-in-a-world-of-immediate-distractions/

======
ignostic
It seems like the focus of the article shifts around. Are we talking to
affiliates or entreprenuers in gerneral? Nope, now we're talking to the entire
U.S. population. Suddenly we're talking about how kids need to be taught about
money? In an article about delaying gratification?

There are some good points to be found in the article, but they're only
brushed over. The lack of focus just makes the article longer while
undercutting the usefulness.

